# East Coast Outlaws 2015 - 2016 schedule



## Paul R (Nov 3, 2009)

Rule meeting complete and updated rules approved. Schedule locked down. If you are in the New England area and enjoy pancake cars, come join us for some great racing. Everything you need to know is at the link below:

East Coast Outlaws Website


----------

